# Fitting satnav



## Lohden (6 mo ago)

Hello
I have mini F55 with bis head unit, I have acquired full set of entry level satnav system is it possible to fit and reset codes?
Or does component protection activate and become impossible to reset
Thanks


----------



## Willie D (Feb 10, 2019)

You need a new V.O. When it is a used cic (champ2?) you can get trouble with accepting fsc's.
Phone dosn't working because there is no Combox in your car


----------



## Lohden (6 mo ago)

Hello
Thanks for reply, just a couple of queries
What's a V.O ?
What does cic ,(champ2) mean? 
what is fsc?
I am not up on the jargon so struggling to understand 
Thanks Ian


----------



## Lohden (6 mo ago)

What is a V.O?


----------

